# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > سوال: mini6410 و کند بودن در debian

## m44miri

من روی mini6410 دبیان نصب کردم اما متاسفانه واقعا کند کار میکنه.جالب اینجاست که توی youtube نگاه کردم چندتا فیلم دیدم واقعا سریع هستند اما مال من مثلا وقتی chrom یا xterm را باز میکنم خیلی طول میکشه که اجرا بشه.و این خیلی عجیبه.به شک افتادم که شاید   که kernel  کامپایل کردم مشکلی داره و لی  وقتی با qtopia تست میکنم سرعتش خیلی خوبه.
کسی میتونه به من راهنمایی کنه؟

----------


## m44miri

واقعا خسته نباشید دوستان با این همه جوابایی که برام ارسال کردید. :قهقهه: 
امروز اتفاقی داشم میگشتم توی این سایت دیدم اینجا سوال گذاشتم.خدارو شکر مشکل من همون روزا هل شده.
مشکل اصلی اینجا بود که وقتی برنامه ای اجرا میشد فقط 20 درصد از cpu کار کشیده میشد اما سرعت خیلی کم بود. با کمال تعجب دیدم که ram اصلی دستگاه من 128 بود اما فقط 64 مگابایتش فعال بود.بررسی در kernel نشون داد که تنظیماتم مشکل داره و با تصحیح و  کامپایل  مجدد مشکل برطرف شد.

----------

